# Vanguard Index Funds



## Daddy Ireland (13 May 2017)

I would like to invest in a low cost euro Vanguard Index Fund.

How can I do this in Ireland ?

Thanks


----------



## landlord (13 May 2017)

Look down the list at the international ETFs.  These can be purchased through a online stockbroker such as Degiro.

Vanguard FTSE Europe ETF has  a very low cost (expense ratio) = 0.1%

 Other costs to consider....
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/summary-of-stock-market-investment-costs.194304/


----------



## Daddy Ireland (13 May 2017)

Thanks Landlord.


----------



## OkeyDokey (14 May 2017)

Is it possible to invest in a low cost euro Vanguard Index Fund through a PRSA?


----------



## Sarenco (14 May 2017)

OkeyDokey said:


> Is it possible to invest in a low cost euro Vanguard Index Fund through a PRSA?



Yes.  Davy, amongst others, offer such a platform.  It's not exactly cheap though...

http://www.davyselect.ie/pensions/personal-retirement-savings-account-prsa.html


----------



## hubble (15 May 2017)

Can you invest in a Vanguard ETF for children under 18?


----------



## landlord (15 May 2017)

hubble said:


> Can you invest in a Vanguard ETF for children under 18?


Yes  through Degiro.  I have accounts for both my kids.  You invest in a (US  domiciled) vanguard ETF exactly the same way you invest in any share.


----------



## hubble (15 May 2017)

Thanks Landlord.


----------



## Daddy Ireland (20 May 2017)

Are there any equivalent institutions in Ireland offering almost equally low cost 
ETF total index funds investments similar to the Vanguard Index offers that can be recommended at least for further information on the whole area and treatment of dividend,  taxes etc ?      Also, are ETF index trackers identical to the Vanguard Index Trackers available in the US?

Thanks


----------



## joe sod (20 May 2017)

I have a fairly large holding in the Vanguard ftse Europe ETF , US domiciled, Im only really getting rewarded now, as it has only started to perform in the last few months. I think the case for investing in european assets is now only taking hold after a torrid few years where the value of the european indices especially in spain , italy , portugal were falling , some european indices are still valued lower than they were in 2000. Now I think US investors are moving money to europe as it finally looks to have turned the corner and most US assets on the expensive side especially when you convert out of US dollars


----------



## Daddy Ireland (20 May 2017)

I think you could be right there Joe Sod.

I would like to purchase low cost European Index Funds but who is cheapest option to go with other than Degiro who are really execution only and I would like further information on the whole area.  Anyone any suggestions ?


----------



## Sarenco (20 May 2017)

Daddy Ireland said:


> I would like further information on the whole area.



Have you looked through the ETF sub-forum?
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/forums/exchange-traded-funds-etfs.105/


----------



## Daddy Ireland (20 May 2017)

Thanks Sarenco will check that out.


----------



## joe sod (20 May 2017)

Daddy Ireland said:


> I think you could be right there Joe Sod.
> 
> I would like to purchase low cost European Index Funds but who is cheapest option to go with other than Degiro who are really execution only and I would like further information on the whole area.  Anyone any suggestions ?


I presume you are aware of the tax implications of ETFs domiciled in ireland or europe that is the key reason to opt for US domiciled ETFs which are treated like shares, it has been discussed in depth in other threads. As for the Vanguard Europe ETF, VGK is the ticker is a very broad ETF holding I think 3000 different european shares, so a very broad exposure and low risk. However having said that a broad exposure to Europe over the last few years would have been a losing investment since 2014 , I know I have experienced it ,looked worse in US dollar terms but not devastating I just wished I had waited a few more years


----------



## Sarenco (21 May 2017)

joe sod said:


> ...very broad exposure and low risk.



Equities are never a low risk investment.


----------



## monagt (21 May 2017)

Sarenco said:


> Equities are never a low risk investment.



So may or may not lose part of your investment   but with Deposits and Prize Bonds you are guaranteed to lose part of your investment


----------



## Sarenco (21 May 2017)

monagt said:


> with Deposits and Prize Bonds you are guaranteed to lose part of your investment


How so?


----------



## monagt (21 May 2017)

Sarenco said:


> How so?



Inflation but I'm being slightly facetious.......


----------



## Sarenco (21 May 2017)

Fair enough but it's far from guaranteed that deposits will lose value in real terms.  "Cash" (short term bills) has actually produced a modestly positive long-term real return.


----------



## joe sod (21 May 2017)

Sarenco said:


> Equities are never a low risk investment.


 
thats true but this ETF does what it says on the tin , it gives you very broad exposure to the european equity market. It would be much lower risk than investing in individual shares or even buying an ETF giving you country specific exposure like Ireland, afterall the whole irish stock market was decimated after 2008 whereas the european one wasn't as the german economy continued to roll on. Having said that you are not going to get block buster performance either.


----------

